# Sage Dual Boiler Temp and No water Issue



## bfreemantle12 (2 mo ago)

Hello all,

Thought this would be the best place to come to help with an issue I have with my sage dual boiler coffee machine,

The issue I have is that most times, if I want to make a quick morning coffee with the sage, the machine turns on, and heats up to 93 Celcius, during that time I'm prepping the coffee, using a mazzer super jolly (single dose modded), distributing and tamping. So if I'm quick about it most times the machine will work, pull pressure, and allow me to pull a shot.

However as you can see in the video, I go to press the manual button. there's no preinfusion or anything, it should immediately climb to 9 bar but I get nothing, no water just greeted with that noise in the video. the coffee puck does get slightly wet but I think that's just from what has condensated on the shower screen. Everything has been topped up that I can think of such as water etc. i then go to press the programmed espresso shot button but still no water. as this is happening the temp starts to climb too. going way over the programmed 93 degrees. when it did that i just switched off the machine to give it a cool down.

My attempts to fix this machine have mainly included doing multiple descaling cycles but still, the issue prevails, which makes me think it's a part inside that might need replacing.

i attached the video via a google drive link 
Sage dual boiler issue - Google Drive


----------



## Koli (Nov 21, 2020)

Seems like the seal between water tank and pump.Try to wiggle it. Disassemble or replace it completely.

I checked it is called water inlet seal.


----------



## Koli (Nov 21, 2020)

Breville The Dual Boiler | BES900XL | eReplacementParts.com


Need to fix your BES900XL The Dual Boiler? Use our part lists, interactive diagrams, accessories and expert repair advice to make your repairs easy.




www.ereplacementparts.com





7.23


----------



## ajohn (Sep 23, 2017)

The usual problem if it's going over temperature is a triac failure. The board these are on is fastened to the underside of the lid. The pump is also driven by one but some problem with the others may cause it to prevent the pump from running. There are 2 temperature sensors. One in the group head and the other in the boiler. |I've never tried but suspect the machine wont run the pump unless the temperature is correct. It uses a combination of both sensors so one may be overheating.  Sounds crazy but when the brew temperature is actually measured it's pretty good.

There was a thread about repair on the old forum but not sure if all have been read across to the new one.


----------



## Rincewind (Aug 25, 2020)

ajohn said:


> The usual problem if it's going over temperature is a triac failure...


I've stickied a thread that covers Triac failure in the Sage section.



ajohn said:


> ...There was a thread about repair on the old forum but not sure if all have been read across to the new one.


It should still be there as everything was carried over iirc, hopefully the excellent search facility should find it.


----------



## ajohn (Sep 23, 2017)

The thread I remember seems to be this one. It has photos as well. There are various videos showing the internals of the machine. Little has changed since they came out - just descale piping added as far as I am aware.









Sage dual boiler steam boiler always on


Has anyone had a problem with the DB where the steam boiler is always on (only way to turn it off is the whole machine by the plug). With my machine as soon as the power is turned on at the plug the steam boiler starts to get warm straight away, even if you have not turned the machine on using...




www.coffeeforums.co.uk




More in the link off that one.

I thought some one found that problem was the little opto isolator that drives the triac not the triac itself. Seems not.

Note the comments about mains voltage.


----------



## ajohn (Sep 23, 2017)

Mine went about 3 months ago. A refurb that clearly still had scale in it. I bought it not long after joining the forum. I suspect it had seen a fair amount of use before I bought it, Just from general condition.

As workspace is too tight at the moment I have bought a new one. Idea being to do a pretty thorough refurb on the broken one which probably is a triac fault. I also have a new solenoid and pump for it as I intended to fit at the same time. Also the bits needed to actually look in the boilers for sludge etc. If the problem is the temp sensor parts can usually be bought from Australia. Maybe or just sell for parts. Out West Coffee carries a number of spares and some pages on details.


----------

